# Ternetzi Update



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Just some quick pics I took of My Ternetzi. Some of the pics aren't the greatest I apologize in advance. Enjoy.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i love terns. they are the hardest pygo to get at the moment. the pics aren't that great but w.e., he's got some nice yellow markings. nice tern


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

awesome tern! If I had the room I would get some


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> i love terns. they are the hardest pygo to get at the moment. the pics aren't that great but w.e., he's got some nice yellow markings. nice tern


Yeah that's why I apologized in advance aha I took the pics to show the strong yellow on it. Been feeding it NLS 7.5 mm floating pellets lately.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

Your substraight looks like "nerds" candy. Nice fish BTW.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

"Nerds" lmao. Sweet looking fish.gotta love the yellow!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

bricklr said:


> "Nerds" lmao. Sweet looking fish.gotta love the yellow!


Agreed, the yellow is getting a lot stronger now a days.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Another Pic of my Tern I found.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Nice looking fish. I agree the substrate is a little whacky but whatever as long as the fish looks sweet.







I have 3 terns in my pygo tank one is a runt he hasnt grown in two years. Biggest one has to be pushn 11" or more. Any full tank shots?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

gorgeous tern man... awful substrate.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Nice tern you got there, ruthlesscarnage!...gotta love the bulldog style face!...nice yellow and purple glittery scales on him also!...He rocks like a STEPPENWOLF concert!!!...


----------



## karas (Oct 15, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Ibanez247 said:


> Nice looking fish. I agree the substrate is a little whacky but whatever as long as the fish looks sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take some for you once I get the "whacky substrate" sorted out since I've been getting a lot of comments about it and ppl seem to pay more attention to it then they do the purpose of the post, which is of the intended purpose of the post, "Ternetzi Update". I'm going to work my magic and get some black sand mixed in with some red florite to make it look more natural so I don't have to read another off topic post about it


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Holy sh*t! That is some amazing coloring on that guy especially at that size.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Here I thought I was the worst fish photographer on the site!









Great coloration!


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Larry Dallas said:


> Holy sh*t! That is some amazing coloring on that guy especially at that size.


Thanks man, took the pics because I noticed the yellow got far more intense then the last pic I posted which is old and taken last year. I think NLS has a big part in that cause it eats straight pellets from the surface of the tank. Before I got NLF 7.5 mm sized floating pellets for him I was giving him Hikari food sticks along with Tilapia and catfish and massavores. Didn't take long to notice a difference, it took about a week.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Whoa..







you weren't kidding when you said the NLS was doing something, look'n good


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Pirambeba said:


> Whoa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy, I gave it some NLS soaked in the vita-chem I got today, it loved it


----------

